# January 11, 2009 at LIP



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Well heres to a great second outing of the new year! Watched the weather reports all of last night up untill midnight watching the radar and finally decided that it wasint going to rain up untill 2pm like they said it was going to. Well thought of being extra careful this morning when i got up decided to bring and wear the waders with a rain jacket over top to keep me warm and dry. 

This week made it out at arround 11:30 to join Stephon. After going to bruces to get some live eel and some mullet. Not long after being their He hooked up with a nice doggy arround 32-35 inches or so. I had set out a whole live eel hopeing for that all eleusive striper but instead caught a monster skate at arround 20lbs it didnt look like the typical skate we normally catch at all its nose was not clear like them but more of a tanish color that was harder to see through. After that the bite was on with every cast a nice dog was on the average fish size of the day was arround 33 inches. 

Yeah i know what you guys are thinkin Why in the Hell would you guys Want to Catch Dogs for fun. Well believe it or not They Are Fun as Hell to Catch!! After all it is a shark and they do fight every much as good as anyother shark.

This week i actually rembered to bring my camera and after i had casted out the first bait I was shown the Second big bird gathering of the day just out of casting distance with the wind blowing at least 20mph out of the NE. But i forgot to check the batteries before bringing it out and was saved by Stephon my savior but by the time we had gotten the batteries into the camera the birds were gone and didnt return the rest of the day. Thanks by the way for the batteries!

Well here are som of the Pictures of the Day.

My seccond ever dog at 32 inches.









Here is stephons 35 incher.









And his nice 39 incher.


















After cleaning out the second fish i decided to keep for the day to well try some dog out and see if it is as bad as everyone says it is. Found these little guys in her.




























After being out their for 5 hours today catching well over 20 dogs and at certain times haveing 2on at once when i was up their by myself i had to some times just let the fish run untill i had the first one out the hook and back in the water it is fun but really tireing trust me i am feeling it now.


If you are planing on going out to try it out we used Small pices of eel only about 2 inches long one piece lasted me the whole day and i didnt have to replace it untill the hook was bitten off thats it they didnt seem to like the mullet to much. And wear nice warm clothes. The waders and rain jacket kept me nice and warm no wind at all got through them.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Dude is that a gun in your pocket or what?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

HAHA no was getting ready to clean the first dog i decided to keep. and had to run back and get the rod after i had gotten the knife.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

sharp eye blake, looks like you and stephon had a cute little play date.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

How did the dogfish taste?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

If you look into european newspapers.. Dogfish are a rarety..
Fish N Chips was born from them fish..
Doggies are excellent eating..

Dress em in the field.. fillet up and cut into nuggets.. 2 inches by 1 inch.. coat with breading deep fry at 375 for 3 mins outstanding....

I dunno why they get such a bad rap.... give one a try .. youll be hooked!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

blakester said:


> Dude is that a gun in your pocket or what?



Of course it was a gun! Don't you see the VBPD hat the guy is wearing? He was packin heat!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

eaglesfanguy said:


> If you look into european newspapers.. Dogfish are a rarety..
> Fish N Chips was born from them fish..
> Doggies are excellent eating..
> 
> ...



them over the 'pond' eat blood pudding and hagas too.... Don't think the American taste buds are as refined as our European cousins.

I have tried skate...glad I was inumbriated and hungry. It does not taste like chicken.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I never tried dogfish but have tried Sharpnose shark and skate.

I didn't think the skate was bad. Kind of stringy and not a lot of meat though...

The Sharpnose shark was excellent but I don't keep them anymore since I've read that it's real easy to hurt the shark population b/c they take so long to mature.

Doggies seem to be plentiful though! Might try one some day.

- Luther


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good job Grandslam.
I do not know where it keeps coming from about dog fish and fish and chips, but I can say that fish' n chip's is not primarily dogfish. It is cod, haddock plaice(think flounder). Go ahead, make me ask my Mum who still lives there again Anyone else here from the Isles that knows any different?
I was thinking about having a dog fest using lighter tackle with a real stiff bite length on. Dogfish on a trout rod should be fun.
Dog fish is tasty, kinda like catfish I reckon.
BTW, blood pudding, aka as black pudding is deeelicous, it's the white pudding you've got to watch out for. Haggus mmm, kinda like a gourmet stuffing wrapped up in a sheep gut. You guys eat sausage, don't ya?


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

If you have ever eaten Flaky white battered fish sticks from the Gortons Fisherman then you know what spiny dogfish tastes like.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

blakester said:


> Dude is that a gun in your pocket or what?


Glad you didn't ask me that question  ya just never know what your gonna have to defend yourself from,,, maybe one of them wild pier possums like DD had a run in with


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> maybe one of them wild pier possums like DD had a run in with


I gotta hear that story.  Kenny?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

haha yeah im ended up freezing the filets i think im going to try and use them for some strip bait to try and catch more doggies next weekend. Because i couldnt figure out how to get the skin off of them.

Can anyone tell me how to do that. 

Yes we did have a nice little fishen trip cobia


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dogfish as bait....*

Have tried using chunks of dog for dog and for some reason, it did not work at all.....HOWEVER....Cut some long strip from the thin belly to use as flounder bait! 'bout 1.5" wide by about 7-8" long......lasts FOREVER. Even crabs have a hard time ripping it off the hook.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

05 grand slam said:


> haha yeah im ended up freezing the filets i think im going to try and use them for some strip bait to try and catch more doggies next weekend. Because i couldnt figure out how to get the skin off of them.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do that.
> 
> Yes we did have a nice little fishen trip cobia


Use a sharp knife and slice just up under the skin try to stay just under the skin so you don't lose ththat much meat.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

its harder then ya think in 30 degree weather with no gloves. Just woundered if their was an easyer way then the normal fileting style.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Put negativity on ignore*

As it sits now, if I were you, and I am not, but wish I were more than I am, and lived down under where you are (I am near Silver Spring, Md) I would be very proud, and happy, with any catch that you experienced, for there are many doing "battle" in the urban jungle, trying not to go under, as it refers to the economy. My hat, and rods are tipped off to you for what you did. You and your companion are in my estimation, true fisher persons at heart, and one day, I will match the same verocity as you have. I am looking forward to doing early fishing at sandy point in Februrary. I do this EVERY year, even if it is sleeting (always seems to do that to remind me that I have no control over mother). BTW.....I inserted image, and used it from pier and surf in my login page, but don't see it as it should display, any pointers?

BELOW IS A PIC WHEN IT WAS SLEETING TOO


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)




----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok i know i only went to vcu and all but im lost


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Can someone clarify me on the Dogfish regulations? I read there is "no limit or size" that applies to dogfish. Is this correct?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yes the management program that was set for them was excellent back in the 80's i believ or maybe even sooner then that they were highly fished and on the edge of almost not comeing back. The only reason i know this is from talking with my uncle. Now look how much they have come back. They are so bad up north that when they are trying to fish for cod or haddock they cannt even hook one they just get dogs.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I waited all day with baited breath and my answer never came. Can anybody please explain what in the world Bayfishers post has to do with....


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

yo alex, use a sharp knife and cut at an angle on the end of the filet until you hit the skin and with out cutting through it leave a little flap and get some pliers and you can rip the skin totally down the filet w/o losing any meat.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah thats what ive been told on sandbridge's site to just skin it like a kitty. 

Thanks seth 

no i dont really have a clue what his post is about


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Going back out tomorrow.

Went into bruce's to get a pair of neoprine gloves so i dont get them rubber fingers this time.

Was told a guy out in a yak today was nailin them hopefully we'll be nailin them tomorrow.


----------

